
Bulletin Board Systems: social media before the internet - MilnerRoute
http://thenewstack.io/bulletin-board-systems-social-media-internet/
======
deavmi
Such beautiful memories those people must have had. I wasn't alive then but it
sounded like jolly good fun.

